# VIP622 started rebooting automaticaly



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I noticed that last several days, my 622 starts to freeze and then reboots itself. I called dish, and they sent another reciever. One day later, same thing. My dish is about 6 months old and have good signal on all locations. Any Ideas?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## jack95 (Nov 29, 2006)

Keep replacing. I did and finally have one that operates as expected...for now.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I seem to recall some other reports of this and it turned out to be a bad LNBF (Sp??). I would do a search on this forum and see what turns up. 

The key here that I see.. Your 622 was fine.. Started rebooting. Replaced 622 and rebooting did not go away. It is possible that your 622 replacement (Most likely a referb) is bad too.. But I would look at the LNBF also and possible the switch as a likely candidate.


----------



## sfatula (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine just started doing this also, this past week. In the middle of watching something, recorded or not, it simply reboots itself, after the 5 minutes or so process, right back watching what we were. Grounding still ok, power still ok. Very curious. Will call Dish and see if they replace it, and, if that works or not.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I seem to recall some other reports of this and it turned out to be a bad LNBF (Sp??). I would do a search on this forum and see what turns up.
> 
> The key here that I see.. Your 622 was fine.. Started rebooting. Replaced 622 and rebooting did not go away. It is possible that your 622 replacement (Most likely a referb) is bad too.. But I would look at the LNBF also and possible the switch as a likely candidate.


Right, that was me. It was a 722, so search for a thread with 722 and reboot in it. Replacing the LNB AND the 722 fixed the problem.

Bob


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I just bought a new dish 1000.3 or whatever the second generation is called, along with the new LNB. Its only about 4 months old. I had LNB Drift on my old LNB Dish setup and had it all replaced. My replacement is a refurb. Strange is that my first reciever was a refurb as well. I don't remember replacing it before. Dish wants to send someone over to fix the problem. I don't see what else they can do. I have Good signal and everything is new.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would suggest having them out and mention rpratt experience... Might be worth swapping out the LNB to rule it out.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

SDiego said:


> I just bought a new dish 1000.3 or whatever the second generation is called, along with the new LNB. Its only about 4 months old. I had LNB Drift on my old LNB Dish setup and had it all replaced. My replacement is a refurb. Strange is that my first reciever was a refurb as well. I don't remember replacing it before. Dish wants to send someone over to fix the problem. I don't see what else they can do. I have Good signal and everything is new.


My setup also had good signal strength and all. I have 3 receivers (721, 622, 722) and ONLY the one LNB output feeding the 722 had the problem. I didn't try hooking up another receiver to the bad output, as I didn't want to fry a good receiver, but the other two outputs and receivers were working fine throughout my multi-week exercise in getting this fixed.

I still have no idea how a bad LNB output could fry a receiver, since there's no power supply to the LNB, so it can't possibly be putting out too much of a signal, but that's what seemed to be happening.

Bob


----------



## Flippergp06 (Dec 10, 2008)

rpratt said:


> I still have no idea how a bad LNB output could fry a receiver, since there's no power supply to the LNB, so it can't possibly be putting out too much of a signal, but that's what seemed to be happening.
> 
> Bob


On the contrary, your receiver sends power to the LNB, the receiver itself is a power supply for the LNB.

However, reboot issues can also be tied to an overheating receiver. These boxes are basically computers and when they start getting hot they will shut themselves down. If it stays hot, eventually it will fry itself


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

My latest replacement 722 reboots and I'm sure it is a heat issue. This thing puts off a ton of heat.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Most reboots are caused by overheating.

People put them in closed unventilated cabinets - but any satellite receiver needs lots of ventilation.

I had some reboots on my 622, and then I put a Thermaltake USB fan on the left side (available from Amazon for roughly $10), and it became quite stable.

If the top right back is quite unpleasantly hot to the touch, then you need more ventilation.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

We have also been advised by Tech support that Hard Drive problems will also cause 622, 722s to reboot.

fred


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

My 622 just started doing this today. Woke up this morning, took a shower, turned on my system and within minutes the thing reboots. We've had a ice storm overnight and there was some ice on the dish. Defrosted the dish and it worked fine from about 10am till 5pm, then it started rebooting again. 

I do have the A/V equipment in somewhat of a closed cabinet of sorts...it's a built-into-the-wall alcove really (between two studs), but it is open to the outside room (no doors). But I've got one of those 10" vortex fans blowing on the left side of all of my equipment. The 622 and my surround sound receiver which puts out just as much, if not more heat. 

And if it's of any consequence, my HDMI port went bad about a month ago. Been running on component since. And just had some techs out on Monday installing a new 612 for my mother's new HDTV and told them about the HDMI failure. Funny how 2 days later, I'm having this problem.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I am still having the same reboots as well. My 622 is out in the open, and has been for about 2 years. I think its hardware, and not overheating. It would of been rebooting over the summer when we had some pretty hot weather. Dish wants to send someone out, but that will be a waste of time. Everything is new.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Started watching again the morning and flipping through the guide, and the whole system froze, button pushing did nothing, and then the receiver shut down and rebooted. This is my second receiver doing this. 

Anyone have any Ideas?


----------



## edees (Aug 18, 2008)

I had the same kind of problem starting wit a VP622. I got to replacement 622s that also rebooted a couple of times an hour. The tech came out with a 722 that did exactly the same thing. He suggested disconnecting the Internet connection and that solved the problem. Our Internet connection is wireless broadband and is not very stable. Hope this helps.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Well I been putting up with the reboots until just the other day, the whole receiver started rebooting as usual but this time I never got the picture back. After about a hour It finialy came back. Dish said it was formatting and starting over on the HD. After about of hour watching tv it happened again. The receivers fan would go into high gear for about a hour but this time never came back. Called dish and they wanted to send someone out to use a usb drive and format the disk and start over. I said no, just send another unit. So they agreed. We will see what happens.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

My replacement 622 Refurb from incident above just shut off today at 11:30, and won't even come back up. The green light will come on briefly and then go off again, HDD runs, then green light comes on and then blinks and goes off again. 

Ironically, we have some techs coming over today to swap out this 622 with a 722 I bought on Ebay last month. We were going to swap this 622 with the 722, and then put the 622 on another TV that isn't yet HD. But now...I don't know WTF. 

Is something going on with the software updates that's causing all these problems all of a sudden?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Same thing here a while back:
Long story short, tried all the ideas posted and sent back 3 or 4 receivers to find out it was a bad power inserter to DPP-44 switch. ...replaced the power inserter, not a problem since. Here are some other posts re: same issue. Try doing a search and you will find some others:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100193
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110157
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99762


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Well I just got my 2nd replacement, this time the refurb is made in India. I decided this time to use a different splitter and the two small cables that go directly to the receiver. So far it's been a day and a half and all is well. Broadband and hdmi is all hooked up. we will see..


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Well my 2nd refurb replacement is working great so far. So maybe it was hardware and not software related. I will keep you posted if any changes happen.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

though when I talked to tech support they acted like this is something that never happens. For close to a year my 622 was hanging and rebooting. It was also not launching timers. Due to really hectic travel schedule I couldn't during that time - I was never home longe enough for the replacement to arrive, to install it, and get the bad unit sent back in the time they wanted.

Finally my life settled down a few weeks ago and by this time it was rebooting an average of at least once a day. I called Dish about swapping it out. They wanted to play the full diagnostic game - including checking the cables to the TV (I had picture and sound when it wasn't rebooting! It wasn't a cable problem!) I got fed up when they asked if it was plugged into a surge supressor and suggested that might be the problem (my systems was HANGING and rebooting, NOT losing power - plus my TV and surround sound were plugged into the same surge supressor and they weren't losing power). I ended up hanging up and getting a customer retention person to process the replacement.

I've have the replacement for a bit over a week and it's rebooted once that I've noticed. If this keeps up I'm thinking I'll look into other options like DirectTV or cable.


----------

